# Argentine or Colmbian?



## steve1 (Aug 2, 2012)

ok i was under the impression that my little guy was Argentine but i have no idea so ill let you all decide cuz i have no idea Gator 
i know hes young but boy hes got attitude and a very healthy appetite. i thought he was hibernating but hes coming out every other day and eating so i have been giving him regular baths and holding him alot, and getting pooped on alot =)


----------



## Ujarak (Aug 2, 2012)

Hes a columbian


----------



## james.w (Aug 2, 2012)

Colombian


----------



## steve1 (Aug 2, 2012)

ok so i was lied to...it figures. oh well its not like he wont be liked any less. just for hahas how can you tell ? what is the main difference?


----------



## kim86 (Aug 2, 2012)

Argentine tegus have distinct lines on each side of their body, like this (thanks Google): http://gallery.kingsnake.com/data/27969morning.jpg

Columbians have scattered markings, like this (Google): http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-k_bXpaZwUEw/TcVqkekt4ZI/AAAAAAAAAB4/fLruWeJy-x0/s1600/colombian.jpg


----------



## AP27 (Aug 2, 2012)

There's also the loreal scales. Thread on it here: http://www.tegutalk.com/showthread.php?tid=5421#axzz22SYFBuJ6


----------



## Rhetoric (Aug 2, 2012)

Now you don't have to worry about hibernation!


----------



## Jeremyxb12 (Aug 3, 2012)

most definitely Colombian


----------

